# A track from my 'own label' CD - Cantilena



## RichardWilliams (Sep 20, 2011)

Here is a link to an mp3 Ardnamurchan Point
View attachment 02 Ardnamurchan Point.mp3
It is taken from my 'own label' release cd - Cantilena

With Alisa Hughes - Cello
and myself

Yes... a string quartet played by two people 



> 02 Ardnamurchan Point The most westerly point on mainland Scotland and not too far from Fingal's Cave. It's my miniature version of that piece in Victorian style. Depicted are the waves crashing on to the cliff below the Egyptian style lighthouse.


Anyway let me know what you think.

I am hoping to sell copies of my album of course  "now available at all good record shops" … well Amazon anyway (mp3) … and at  www.softhandling.com for the physical cd

I have made a 'taster' YouTube video of excerpts from Cantilena set to pictures






if anyone is interested I am on soundcloud and have also started a Soundcloud group 'Classical Tracks'  ?


----------

